# Hammond E-262



## justinbontrager (May 14, 2012)

Does any one have any idea how old a Hammond E-262 organ is? Also any idea how much palladium is in one of these?


----------



## jimdoc (May 14, 2012)

justinbontrager said:


> Does any one have any idea how old a Hammond E-262 organ is? Also any idea how much palladium is in one of these?



1965-1969
Should be at least 2 dwt of palladium on the bussbars, plus the palladium on the contact tips.

It would be the same as this one;
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=34&t=14161

In the E series the digits signify the wood finish 
262 would be Institutional in Walnut
111 would be Traditional in Mahogany

Jim


----------



## justinbontrager (May 14, 2012)

Thanks I'm a major rookie at this whole pm stuff.


----------



## Pilgrim2850 (May 18, 2012)

Hi Jimdoc,

I live in the Phila area and have seen a couple of hammonds for free on craigslist. Do you do hammonds? you seem to know a bit about them. If you haven't checked craigslist out it would be beneficial. Larry


----------



## jimdoc (May 18, 2012)

Pilgrim2850 said:


> Hi Jimdoc,
> 
> I live in the Phila area and have seen a couple of hammonds for free on craigslist. Do you do hammonds? you seem to know a bit about them. If you haven't checked craigslist out it would be beneficial. Larry



Larry,
Yes, I have seen them on Craigslist. I picked up one of them a few weeks ago. I had another one that I had lined up that I let slip away. And I passed on the last one, I think it was yesterday. 
I have to be in the mood for working to go get one, with having a bad back. I like free palladium, but sometimes with all the work involved with the Hammonds, it isn't always free. If they are too far I will pass on them as well. 

I am actually in Willow Grove now, got out of that mess of a city that Philly has become.

Jim

Edit,
I just checked and the one in Huntingdon Valley listed April 8th is the one I picked up. It was in little pieces within 2 hours of picking it up. It was a newer model that I will probably pass on from now on, unless it is very close to me. The one that I passed on is still listed, I think its a little too far away, and is the smaller 44 note per keyboard, so has a bit less palladium than some of the other models.


----------



## justinbontrager (May 29, 2012)

is all the wire in these things copper or is there aluminum mixed in? how do i tell the difference between copper and aluminum?


----------



## Harold_V (May 30, 2012)

justinbontrager said:


> is all the wire in these things copper or is there aluminum mixed in? how do i tell the difference between copper and aluminum?


I'll assume you're serious and don't really know. 

Aluminum is white. 

Copper is unique. It's the *ONLY* red metal. 

Harold


----------



## justinbontrager (May 30, 2012)

yes i'm serious. some of it looks reddish some yellowish and its VERY fine stuff. If I scrape it to make sure there is no coating it can look both shiny (aluminum) and copperish depending on how the light hits it. I was wondering if there is a way besides the color of it.


----------



## schomisch (May 30, 2012)

Justin, If you post some pictures we will be able to help you identify it better, but I'm guessing its copper.


----------



## jimdoc (May 30, 2012)

Some of it may be tinned over copper, just throw it in with your #2 or dirty copper. The bussbars can be different alloys, I have come across a few different types. I just clip them to a shorter length and keep them separate, as they may have bits of the palladium wire on them still.

Jim


----------



## Harold_V (May 31, 2012)

justinbontrager said:


> yes i'm serious. some of it looks reddish some yellowish and its VERY fine stuff. If I scrape it to make sure there is no coating it can look both shiny (aluminum) and copperish depending on how the light hits it. I was wondering if there is a way besides the color of it.


Yes, there's a simple test, but it may not distinguish copper from dark copper alloys. A drop of nitric acid on a copper based piece, or one made of copper, will yield a blue solution, and brighten the base metal. If it does nothing, it's aluminum. At this point, the base metal will be quite clean, from the application of the nitric acid, so the color will be quite evident. 

Harold


----------



## etack (May 31, 2012)

GSP posted a few years ago saying only two metals have color other than shades of grey Au and Cu. he also said that if you want to see the real color of a metal in the sun to put a thin piece of paper over your object and add a few drops of water. This has helped me a lot.

Eric


----------



## justinbontrager (May 31, 2012)

ok Thanks guys


----------

